# Another Crypt ID Please



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone know what this one is...

Leaves are growing emerged from the water, base of plant is submerged to about half way up leaf stems. Leaves are green on top with red veining underneath, its getting usual ferts, + co2 injection.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like wendtii to me.


----------

